# Poured some concrete today.



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally got around to getting rid of some more dirt and tossing in a few trucks of concrete. Also widened my driveway while I was at it. 

View attachment IMG_20130407_094357.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130407_162611.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130407_170849.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130407_170911.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130407_192542.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

More........... 

View attachment IMG_20130417_123103.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130417_123117.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130417_163721.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130417_170150.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_121952.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

More pics........ 

View attachment IMG_20130418_123127.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_191143.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_191454 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_20130419_131744.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130419_170439.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

More more more.......... 

View attachment IMG_20130422_122603.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130422_134417.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130422_141721.jpg


View attachment IMAG0143.jpg


View attachment IMAG0145.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

Those were all from the last month or two between work, now these are from this week. 

View attachment IMAG0147.jpg


View attachment IMAG0148.jpg


View attachment IMAG0150.jpg


View attachment IMAG0151.jpg


View attachment IMAG0152.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

More. The reason we didn't use rebar here is that it gets so hot here and when pouring in 110 degree heat it heats up the metal which in turn sets up the concrete around it faster then the rest which can cause cracks so I used a 7 sack mix to make it super hard and hopefully last as long or longer then with rebar. 

View attachment IMAG0153.jpg


View attachment IMAG0154.jpg


View attachment IMAG0155.jpg


View attachment IMAG0156.jpg


View attachment IMAG0157.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

More................ 

View attachment IMAG0159.jpg


View attachment IMAG0160.jpg


View attachment IMAG0161.jpg


View attachment IMAG0162.jpg


View attachment IMAG0163.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2013)

I am going to try and find a pic of when I bought the house, there was a small orchard of trees where all this was done.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks sweet Chris, I think you really enjoy the new space.


----------



## havasu (Jul 5, 2013)

That is my kind of grass, since I hate mowing.


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate mowing, I hate Dirt and I hate maintenance when it is over 100 degrees out so this just makes sense.


----------



## havasu (Jul 8, 2013)

You are a hater, aren't you?


I don't hate Mai Tai's at all~


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 8, 2013)

havasu said:


> You are a hater, aren't you?
> 
> 
> I don't hate Mai Tai's at all~



Are you back from the land of grass skirts?


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2013)

He is probably enjoying this heat we are having.


----------



## havasu (Jul 9, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Are you back from the land of grass skirts?



Unfortunately, I flew back home this morning.



Chris said:


> He is probably enjoying this heat we are having.



I'm not enjoying anything about this putrid weather we are having. I wanna go back to scantly clad women!


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

Me too! I don't know how I ever got tricked into moving to this area.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

Tomorrow I am getting started on my new fence. Neighbors are probably tired of my dogs crapping on their lawn.


----------

